# splitting dbol dosage necessary?



## username1 (Mar 21, 2013)

I know most people say to split the dbol dosage during the day for stable blood levels. One time i read somebody say that they've tried it both ways, splitting it and just taking one dose a day and didnt notice any difference. Like I said the majority I've read people say to split it for stable blood levels. I was initially planning on splitting it also, I'm supposed to start next week. I was going to start with 25mg for the first few days and then if everything is fine probably go up to 40mg or 50mg for 4 weeks.

Now, my issue is that my schedule is always off, I don't know where I'll be throughout the day, maybe I'm at home, or at work. I dont want to carry around the dbol with me, I don't want to be driving around with it and risk getting pulled over etc. So, I think it would be worst if I was to take it at different times wouldnt it? Like the morning dose I can do at the same time every day when I wake up. However the second dose, it's not likely it would be at the exact same time every day. Maybe I wouldn't get home until 5pm some days, maybe not until 6 or 7 pm other days etc. Also Ive heard you shouldn't take it after 4pm I believe because it can keep you up at night. I used to have sleeping issues so don't want to risk that. 

Should I just take the full dose once a day in the morning then?


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 21, 2013)

I carry three pills in a plastic bag in my pocket, dose throughout the day.  If you get pulled over just swallow them.  It's not crack man.

No sleep issues by the way.  I usually take my last one around 5.

I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just take them when you can.


----------



## username1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine aren't pills, it's liquid. Though I realized I don't have to take the whole bottle with me, I suppose I can just put one dose in bottle of water or something and just drink it at the appropriate time. I'm extra paranoid though, so I don't know if I'm going to do that or not. If I mix it with water if it's completely clear and you can't tell anything then I might but, not sure.


----------



## mkbeast (Mar 29, 2013)

I just take it all at once a couple hours before the gym.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 29, 2013)

mkbeast said:


> I just take it all at once a couple hours before the gym.



Same here.


----------



## username1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think I'm most likely just going to split it because I think it may help in blood pressure issues. I will probably not end up taking the second dose at the same time every day but, I hope it wouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 30, 2013)

I basically take most of the daily dose preworkout and every 8-12 hours take the remaining dose. We'll just say something like 40 pre and 20 every 8-12 hours.

Dbol half life is so short, 5-8 hours or so, that it's nearly impossible to have "stable blood levels".

I simply take it every 8-12 hours to keep the anabolic compound and anabolic activity increased in my body more often than not, while "on" the dbol cycle.

I prefer to run it this way rather than one time dose preworkout only. 

That's also a good point about splitting doses if the higher doses are causing blood pressure issues.


----------



## DADAWG (Mar 30, 2013)

everyone loves the preworkout " boost " from taking their orals then BUT COMMA , we dont actually grow in the gym. dividing the dbol dosage out throughout the day helps to maintain blood levels for growth throughout the day.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> everyone loves the preworkout " boost " from taking their orals then BUT COMMA , we dont actually grow in the gym. dividing the dose out throughout the day helps to maintain blood levels for *growth throughout the day*.



I dont see growth while making a sandwich or taking out the garbage ao the old lady doesnt get angry...

I qctually like the boost more than a stable blood lvl that goes unnoticed


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 30, 2013)

If you're taking 2 pills, take 1 pre-workout and the other ~10hrs apart. 2 doses is fine and is better than 1. Taking it all pre-workout will give you a great pump but like DAWG said it's the other 23hrs in the day that count. 

Taking 1 huge dose pre-workout is like eating 1 huge meal pre-workout, then nothing....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

I was under the impression of half lives lasting more than an hr.  to say that I ate once and then nothing is like saying my meal was rice and ill be hungry in ten mins.

furthermore.  is this a oral cycle only? assuming theres injectables in this cycle then ill take my big meal before working out and let the other compounds do the rest od the hr recovery work.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 30, 2013)

username1 said:


> Mine aren't pills, it's liquid. Though I realized I don't have to take the whole bottle with me, I suppose I can just put one dose in bottle of water or something and just drink it at the appropriate time. I'm extra paranoid though, so I don't know if I'm going to do that or not. If I mix it with water if it's completely clear and you can't tell anything then I might but, not sure.



If your so worried about carrying around half a dose in a drink you shouldn't be doing this stuff, I'd hate to see how you act in front of LE bro if you can't handle the thought of half a dose in a drink.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 30, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> If your so worried about carrying around half a dose in a drink you shouldn't be doing this stuff, I'd hate to see how you act in front of LE bro if you can't handle the thought of half a dose in a drink.



Have to agree with SF here, whatever you did to acquire liquid dbol was probably 10000 times riskier than carrying around water with a few drops of liquid dbol in it, I can't imagine a scenario where LE would take a water bottle and run chemical analysis on it. Unless you told them what was in it.


----------



## username1 (Mar 31, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> If your so worried about carrying around half a dose in a drink you shouldn't be doing this stuff, I'd hate to see how you act in front of LE bro if you can't handle the thought of half a dose in a drink.



yeah I know, I thought about what I had said and realized, I was being overly paranoid. Was going to mention it but, somehow forgot. Thanks for bringing it up so I could explain myself to you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 31, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> everyone loves the preworkout " boost " from taking their orals then BUT COMMA , we dont actually grow in the gym. dividing the dose out throughout the day helps to maintain blood levels for growth throughout the day.



dawgs been around dbol since most of us were still swimming in our fathers nut sacks....Im going with D


----------



## username1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> Have to agree with SF here, whatever you did to acquire liquid dbol was probably 10000 times riskier than carrying around water with a few drops of liquid dbol in it, I can't imagine a scenario where LE would take a water bottle and run chemical analysis on it. Unless you told them what was in it.



I understand, I just feel like if I can avoid an at-risk scenario then why not? If not just for peace of mind. Anything can happen, I've personally have had a lot of run-ins with the law growing up and after a while that shit does make you paranoid, it effects how you think, every time you turn a corner you're getting in trouble, fucking sucks. I never want to go down that road again. If I can try to avoid a situation, then I would prefer to. One time, I had left my keys in my car and went inside real quick to the gas station, when I came out a cop was sitting in my car. I have a DWI on my record, he asked me what was in my drink (it was just iced tea), and he still took a sip to be sure. Maybe it's just my luck that I get put into these types of situations, I guess trouble just likes to follow me around. 

So, yes I have become very paranoid over the years. I do realize that still what I said, is being overly paranoid if you only put enough water in a bottle just for one quick drink with a half a dose, then you can just chug it down quickly, also if it's in a water bottle chances are nothing will happen. At the end of the day it's still a chance, that's how I see it. I know a lot of guys in this community are way more casual about this type of stuff. I've just had too many bad experiences and I guess that has changed me over the years.


----------



## PFM (Mar 31, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> everyone loves the preworkout " boost " from taking their orals then BUT COMMA , we dont actually grow in the gym. dividing the dose out throughout the day helps to maintain blood levels for growth throughout the day.



Spot on ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 31, 2013)

Blood levels/half life talk is nothin but broscience

Hell, orals take weeks before changes happen


----------

